

We are all connected in the Symphony of Science - merubin75
http://www.symphonyofscience.com/
"The beauty of a living thing is not the atoms that go into it but the way those atoms are put together." - Carl Sagan
======
merubin75
An amazing song and science mash-up featuring Carl Sagan, Richard Feynman,
Neil deGrasse Tyson, and Bill Nye. I've listened to this ten times on my iPod
today.

There are a few other tracks, but this is my favorite.

